# Looking for a good all around tire for Arctic Cat 650 H1 4X4 work quad.



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for a good all around tire for my use it for all types of work
Dragging trees
Plowing snow
Pulling trailers of dirt and rock
It is used in fields as well as woods and some mud and rocky river beds.

Looking for recommendations, Stock size? I have aftermarket rims on it in the stock size, I am still running stock tires but they are starting to get low on tread. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What's the best all around tire?


Which is the best all around tire for mud and trail




www.mudinmyblood.net





^^ All the info you could ever want... well, minus anything that's been created in the last couple of years. lol


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

I am pretty happy with my ITP Blackwaters on a Honda Foreman.


----------



## polaris dude (Nov 29, 2020)

You might want to try mud lites they are not to agressive and are cheap. https://www.amazon.com/ITP-Lite-Ter...&keywords=mud+lite&qid=1610135280&sr=8-2&th=1


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

So many great all around tires out there now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

polaris dude said:


> You might want to try mud lites they are not to agressive and are cheap. https://www.amazon.com/ITP-Lite-Terrain-Tire-25x10-12/dp/B00FEP4H1E/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=mud+lite&qid=1610135280&sr=8-2&th=1


I would agree, except make sure to get the XTR Version... much better, and radial.


----------



## Mechcondrid (Jun 2, 2020)

i have a set of kantai mongrels on my brute 650 and it plows through pretty much everything; its also a work/play quad as i live on a commercial horse farm so it sees everything from muck (not mud, but muck in paddocks before we dredge them every so often with the branson tractor) deep new england snow, and rocky woodlands (CT, the rock garden state)

the only thing that is a little iffy is slick clay mud does give it some pause but it still works pretty well.


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Current size on quad is 25-8-12 Front and 25-11-12 Rear. I just ordered the Sunf Power 1 in 26-9-12 and 26-11-12 Rear. Hopefully I like them, I have been on the fence about going up in size slightly hopefully I don't regret it. I had to make a decision as we blew a tire out yesterday doing tree work.


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

I got the SunF Power 1's in 26x9x12 FR and 26x11x12 rear mounted, I did not meassure but the quad with out a doubt sits higher then 1/2 over the factory tires, Now these are new and factory was about half worn but there is a huge difference. I'll get used to it and I hope they hold up.


----------

